# Need some help with apt-get.



## Guitar (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I installed Ubuntu via WUBI on my current rig, because I wanted to play around with it again. Anyways, I need the apt-get code for Adobe Flash Player, because I have yet to fully learn how to do CD and install that tar.gz files.

All help appreciated.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2008)

Try this in console


```
sudo apt-get flash
```

You might want to remove the "-" if it doesnt work


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 12, 2008)

Here are some useful links -

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto

To install flash if you are using Firefox then try going to a site that requires flash (try YouTube ) and you will be asked to install the missing plugins.Click on it to install flash and then restart Firefox.


----------



## xfire (Oct 12, 2008)

You can always use synaptic.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will try all this tonight.


----------

